# Bark on natural Blackthorn stick-shot



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a bark on natural slingshot for forum member Dgui,no wax no stain as he appreciates the natural look and feel.fitted with an Irfan pouch,old school green tube,with a light/medium pull.unfortunately due to force of habit its cut to the draw length i use on my stickshots,but takes minutes to cut down.All attachments are tied with constrictor knots,with square on top.Hope he likes it ,and if anyone can get the best from it ,itll be Dgui

Thanks for looking

Marcus sr


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Another hammering for the Walnuts


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've got a Hazel one, just like that.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That's pretty neat I reckon I need to try making a stickshot one of these days.


----------

